# Problème signature dans Mail



## MartinMi (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai créé une signature avec lien url. Je l'ai enregistrée en "truc.webarchive" dans Bibliothèque/Mail/signatures. Le lien fonctionne très bien.
Dans Mail-préférences-signatures, je crée une signature. Dans Bibliothèque/Mail/signatures, elle apparaît avec un nom Du style " ABC12...etc . webarchive."
Je renomme mon "truc.webarchive" en "ABC12... etc. webarchive" et j'écrase le 1er fichier ABC..Et rien.
Voilà des heures que je suis en boucle : pas moyen de récupérer cette signature dans Mail.
J'ai l'impression pourtant d'être prêt du but, certainement une manip que je ne dois pas faire... je craque et j'en appelle à votre aide.
Merci d'avance à vous tous.


----------



## MamaCass (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas compris le but de renommer le fichier qui contient ta signature ?
Tu peux nous donner plus d'explications ?
Merci


----------



## MartinMi (18 Novembre 2011)

J'ai remarqué que, lorsqu'on crée une signature -bidon à partir de Mail-préférences, il se crée un fichier dans la bibliothèque/Mail/signatures . Donc je me suis dit que, pour récupérer ma signature, je n'avais qu'à aller la chercher dans Bibli à partir de Mail. D'où l'idée de remplacer le fichier créé par signature-bidon, par la vraie signature que je souhaite. Puisque je n'arrive pas à faire le chemin Bibliothèque vers Mail, j'essaie de faire le chemin Mail vers Bibli. Ça me paraissait pas trop bête, mais ça doit l'être puisque ça ne marche pas .
Merci


----------



## Powerdom (18 Novembre 2011)

je ne sais pas si c'est ce que vous cherchez, c'est assez confus.


dans mail
signature
Prénom - Nom

sélectionner Prénom - Nom
pomme + k

écrire le lien

essayer


----------



## MartinMi (18 Novembre 2011)

non ça ne marche pas "pomme k", le lien que je crée est un envoi de mail automatique avec le sujet et le corps du mail déjà créés. Donc c'est un lien du genre 
mailto : machin@gmail.com?subject=bidon&body=bidule.
Pomme k accepterait mailto:machin@gmail.com, c'est tout.
Donc j'ai créé mon lien  sous word, ouvert avec safari pour l'enregistrer en webarchive dans la bibliothèque. Jusque là tout marche, et le lien est bien actif dans la bibliothèque.
C'est ensuite pour récupérer cette signature-lien que je n'y arrive pas.
Merci quand même

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h26 ----------

Je me réponds , des fois que ça pourrait aider d'autres personnes ! je m'en suis sorti, donc la marche à suivre décrite plus haut est la bonne . Merci à tous.


----------



## fanougym (18 Novembre 2011)

Ce TUTO est bien fait pour la mise en place d'une signature html dans mail.




------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Et puis le forum "Internet et réseaux" est bien fait pour débattre des soucis avec Mail, les URL, ce genre de chose. Allez, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------

